# [QBASIC] Ordner- und Dateifunktionen



## Jiekas (6. September 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bastele gerade ein wenig mit QBasic rum, da ich das - leidergottes - in der Schule durchnehme. Nun möchte ich gerne gucken, ob ein Ordner existiert oder nicht und eben entsprechend darauf reagieren.

Meine zweite Frage wäre, ob man rausbekommen kann, auf welcher Platte das System-Verzeichnis liegt.


Ich hoffe, jemand ist dieser Sprache noch mächtig und kann mir helfen.


MfG


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. September 2004)

Hallo!

Zur Frage eins gäbe es eine Möglichkeit ... du könntest mittels des Befehls
shell
ein anderes Programm von QBasic aus starten und nach dem Rückgabewert schauen ob es das gewünschte getan hat(Verzeichnis gefunden) oder nicht ...
du könntest beispielsweise nach dem Aufruf des Konsolenbefhels cd mit deinem gesuchten Pfad als Parameter die Umgebungsvariable Errorlevel auswerten...
diese enthält den Wert 0 wenns geklappt hat und einen von 0 verschiedenen Wert wenn nicht ..



> Meine zweite Frage wäre, ob man rausbekommen kann, auf welcher Platte das System-Verzeichnis liegt.


AFAIK kann QBasic noch auf Umgebungsvariablen zugreifen...
Gib in der Dos Konsole einfach mal 
set
ein und such dir die passende Variable heraus... wie z.Bsp.
windir:
windir=C:\WINDOWS
Zugreifen kannst du von QBAsic aus, indem du ein $ Zeichen an die Variable hintendran stellst:
print windir$

HTH

Gruß Tom


----------

